# Taking a turkey with slug?



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Not sure if this has ever been brought up before, or is even ideal. I ask if anyone has ever considered taking a turkey with a slug vs. a turkey load. Reasons would be greater accuracy on the shot, longer range, no need to dig a lot of little pellets out of the skin, and a greater chance at a fatal shot (7/8 oz slug vs. a load of little pellets). Now, I understand if you hit it on the wrong spot, you would waste a lot of meat. However, I'm talking a head/neck shot (which at least at my house we don't eat anyways). Anyhow, anyone have any thoughts on it?

Edit: After scanning over the rules again, I see the part where it says you have to use #4 or smaller shot, yet it mention being able to use a muzzleloader?


----------



## todd v (Aug 25, 2009)

That i believe is illeagal better check the regs.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

KPOD said:


> yet it mention being able to use a muzzleloader?


as in muzzleloading shotguns


----------



## Hadji (Jan 2, 2010)

KPOD said:


> Edit: After scanning over the rules again, I see the part where it says you have to use #4 or smaller shot, yet it mention being able to use a muzzleloader?


 
That would be a muzzleloading shotgun.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Hadji said:


> That would be a muzzleloading shotgun.


Gotcha. Well it's safe to say I'm not gonna be buying a 12 gauge anytime soon, so I might just have to stick on my field barrel again since deer season is over. There doesn't appear to be a lot of options for 20 gauge turkey loads though, any recommendations?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Check out the 12 gauge vs 20 gauge thread, lot of recommended 20 gauge loads on there.. Is your gun fixed choke?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Give Remington Premier Magnums in 3' 20 ga #6 a try.

My grandson has taken 3 toms with his 20 ga Ithica Model 66 full choke single barrel with them. All went down stone dead.

You do not need big shot to kill turkeys you just have to hit them in the head/neck area. There are alot more shot in a #6 load to do the job than in larger size shot loads.

I have killed all the turkeys I have taken with #6 shot. The first ones were taken with 3 inch paper winchester lead duck loads.


----------



## UNCLE TUB (Dec 1, 2009)

The reason #4 shot or smaller is for a safety concern. Alot of old timers myself included used #2 shot before all the turkey guns were made. Most old guns did not produce great patterns with the available loads, so the hunters used big shot to compensate for less powerfull and less tight paterning loads and guns. I believe that around the mid eighties the D.N.R. made this a law so in the spring when the leaves were on the trees you might not see a hunter 60 to 80 yards away and the larger shot could possibly kill or seriuosly injure someone. For 20 gauge loads many manufacturers make turkey loads for them.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

todd v said:


> That i believe is illeagal better check the regs.


 
Yeah, I think it would be illeagal too. Not to mention shots at turkeys are close range and a slug would ruin a lot of meat IMO.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Fiocchi golden pheasant #6 1 1/4 17.00 a box of 25 in the 20 gauge


----------

